# 2006.1:PROBLEMA al cambio del profilo [RISOLTO]

## nikko96

Dopo i vari aggiornamenti,gcc in primis,ho provato ad aggiornare il profilo alla 2006.1,notando che diversamente da quello precedente (parlo del x86)vi sono aggiunte le configurazioni specifiche per desktop e server.

Avendo linkato solo la dir /2006.1 mi sono trovato con parecchi casini,visto che in questo profilo

mancano parecchie(troppe) flag use tra cui jpeg png alsa X.......

Quindi ecco spiegato il casino seguente a un

```
# emerge -uDNav world
```

La domanda;ci sono problemi se nel nuovo profilo non specifico desktop ma modifico di conseguenza(aggiungendo le use mancanti) il make.conf?

Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione,ciao.

----------

## .:chrome:.

make.conf non si riempie di flag, come già detto tante volte

le flag vanno specificate in /etc/portage/package.use

ma comuqnue i profili sono fatti proprio per non dover specificare milioni di USE e CFLAGS. perché non cambiare il profilo?

----------

## lavish

non cambia assolutamente nulla. Io uso il profilo parent (cioè nè desktop nè server, ma 2006.1 generico) e ho un set di USE in make.conf e una definizione più accurata in package.use

----------

## nikko96

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> make.conf non si riempie di flag, come già detto tante volte
> 
> le flag vanno specificate in /etc/portage/package.use

 

capisco ma se una use e' usata da decine di package capisci che è un casino...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma comuqnue i profili sono fatti proprio per non dover specificare milioni di USE e CFLAGS. perché non cambiare il profilo?

 

Il profilo l'ho cambiato al 2006.1 non al 2006.1/desktop,forse non sono stato chiaro nel post.

----------

## lavish

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma comuqnue i profili sono fatti proprio per non dover specificare milioni di USE e CFLAGS. perché non cambiare il profilo? 
> 
> Il profilo l'ho cambiato al 2006.1 non al 2006.1/desktop,forse non sono stato chiaro nel post.

 

intendeva dire: "perché non cambiare il profilo a quello specifico per dekstop?"

----------

## nikko96

 *lavish wrote:*   

> non cambia assolutamente nulla. Io uso il profilo parent (cioè nè desktop nè server, ma 2006.1 generico) e ho un set di USE in make.conf e una definizione più accurata in package.use

 

Bene,allora posso stare tranquillo con il profilo 2006.1 generico tenendo d'occhio le use di quello desktop in modo da aggiornare package.use quando possibile e make.conf quando no.

Grazie a tutti.

EDIT:@lavish dici che è meglio cambiare il titolo del topic in 'PROBLEMA al cambio profilo' e mettere il TAG RISOLTO?

----------

## lavish

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> EDIT:@lavish dici che è meglio cambiare il titolo del topic in 'PROBLEMA al cambio profilo' e mettere il TAG RISOLTO?

 

Sì decisamente  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## bandreabis

Qual è il metodo migliore per passare al profilo 2006.1/desktop e aggiornare a gcc-4.1.1?

E' arrivato il week-end e posso dedicare del tempo per la mia GentooBook.

Ho dato 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

e mi sta aggiornando gcc oltre ad altri programmi.

Poi pensavo di passare al profilo 2006.1/Desktop 

```
eselect profile list
```

che mi attiva le famigerate USE nptl e nptlonly oltre altre USE (tipo arts) che si possono modificare.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT2: è successo che durante l'aggiornamento sia avvenuto un errore nella compilazione di dev-libs/cyrus-sasl, per cui (e non so se sia la soluzione migliore ma ha funzionato)

```
echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -ldap" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge --resume
```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT1: aggiornamento che comprende openssl (link) per cui occorre dare

```
revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.7
```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT3:app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r2 non compila ma bisogna smascherare app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3 ed emergerlo (--oneshot) a mano, prima di ridare 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.7 -i
```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.7
```

EDIT4: Problema con il fetch di openssh-lpk-4.3p1-0.3.7.patch:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-4.3_p2-r1.ebuild digest
```

prima di continuare

```
revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.7 -i

rm /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.7

rm /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.7
```

Selezionare il nuovo compiler C 

```
gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

source /etc/profile
```

aggiornare libtool

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

emerge --oneshot -av libtool
```

e riemergere almeno system 

```
emerge -e system

emerge -e world
```

E' esatto?

Grazie per la pazienza, ma non mi era chiaro del tutto, visto anche un problema letto in un altro post.

Andrea

----------

## nikko96

Penso che sia a posto come programma,a proposito auguuuri  :Laughing: 

diversamente da te ho fatto l'aggiornamento di profilo col metodo classico,cioè rimuovendo il vecchio link prima

 e linkando al nuovo profilo dopo.

P.S. non dimenticare questo in seguito all'update di openssl.

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie 1000! Edito il post precedente va...

Sono arrivato ora a dare il comando 

```
emerge -e system
```

Mi son serviti gli auguuuri, e mi servono ancooora.

Andrea

EDIT: mi son dimenticato. Ho finito e tutto è andato a meraviglia.

----------

